# Boykjo's oct  throwdown..Shrimp and chorizo pene with peppers,mushrooms, onions, diced tomatoes and



## boykjo (Nov 11, 2011)

Wondering what to enter into the sausage throw down, I pictured in my head a meal that would be to my taste.....Shrimp and chorizo had to be it....A great combination...

Heres the chorizo recipe.... I dabbled with richoso1's chorizo and came up with some awesome chorizo...

Here's a lnk to his recipe.... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/85218/lab-chorizo-2

Here are the changes I made... This is per 1 lb of meat

½ tsp kosher salt
1tsp  smoked paprika
½ tsp chipolte powder
1/8 tsp garlic powder
¼ tsp ground oregano
¼ tsp   peppercorns ground
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
½ tsp mortons TQ
½ tsp white vinegar
Heres the chorizo smoking up








Now I traveled to carolina beach for the week and I was using this little stove in the motel to prepare my meal and was able to get some fresh shrimp from blackburns seafood brought in daily... Here was my veiw













Ok Back to the entry.....

1,5 lbs peeled and devained shrimp

1 lbs chorizo sliced

1 yellow  and red pepper diced large

1/2 container mushroom sliced

3/4 box penne rigate

1 can diced tomatoes

1 can tomato sauce

1 sweet onion diced large

pecorino romano cheese

white wine

extra virgin olive oil

salt and pepper to taste







Started by adding a little oil to lightly carmalize the onions ...removed the onions and added the mushrooms and some white wine to deglaze the mushrooms and added back the onions....







Added the peppers







Added the diced tomatoes and heated







added the penne and chorizo and heated







Finally added the shrimp and tomato sauce 3/4  can of tomato sauce... My last pic is with no sauce in yet







Covered and simmers for about 5 minutes.....

Now.......! I critisized people for not following directions when instructed to do something specific and I say I took first place for the [email protected] award in the throw down... I did not follow directions as specificly instructed and forgot to put the word Kutas in my pics.. I was also using a 600 dollar camera to bat..... We'll after I got home I proceeded to eat my leftovers and when I made my entry I then found out the word needed to be in the pic... Oh man.. Do i have enough to make a plate of leftover... i had packed some in a container at work the day before and didnt get a chance to eat it so what little i had in the fridge and what I had at work I was able to heat up the last of the leftovers to do a final pic...

This plate was delicious....... It was everything i pictured my taste buds craved... I hope you enjoy it if you try it

This is the pic I wanted to enter.......







I had fun... and thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll definitely take a plate of that!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice Job, Highlander...Leftover looks as good as the rest!...JJ


----------



## alelover (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks great Joe.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Man ! ! that looks good .......


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 11, 2011)

That looks great Joe. My wife wants to go buy those plates - thanks alot!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 11, 2011)

That looks yummy!! I cant make sausgae like that & cant seem to find chorizo like that either, but I would love to taste it to see how the shrimp played against the sausage!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2011)

NICE !!!!

I could eat a plate just like that right now!!!!

No, not the plate, just all that awesome stuff that's on it !!!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Nov 11, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I'll definitely take a plate of that!


Thanks ross
 




Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice Job, Highlander...Leftover looks as good as the rest!...JJ


Thanks jj
 




alelover said:


> Looks great Joe.


Thanks Scott
 




Shoneyboy said:


> Man ! ! that looks good .......


Thanks SB




Scarbelly said:


> That looks great Joe. My wife wants to go buy those plates - thanks alot!


Sorry about that gary.... She does have good taste... I found them at wallyworld... i would buy a set but I have so many dishes I dont have the room for them... I havent even seen my dishes we got  when I got married 25 yrs ago... I dont even know what they look like




realtorterry said:


> That looks yummy!! I cant make sausgae like that & cant seem to find chorizo like that either, but I would love to taste it to see how the shrimp played against the sausage!!


The shrimp and sauage were pefect together
 




Bearcarver said:


> NICE !!!!
> 
> I could eat a plate just like that right now!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks bear.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks absolutely delicious Joe!!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 11, 2011)

Great looking plate Joe!!

  Craig


----------



## slownlow (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks great!  Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Al, fpnmf and Sl

joe


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 11, 2011)

Joe, that looks excellent and thanks for sharing your recipe, I would love to sit down at your table and try that.

Gene


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2011)

Fantastic Meal Joe!

My Wife doesn't want the plates, but wants me to make your recipe!!

Thanks for sharing My Friend!

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2011)

Now that was one nice plate of food there Joe. The one thing I did notice this time is that you shared a recipe for your chorizo that you used. I thought you weren't gonna share. I'm really glad that you did and I will definatley make this sausage for all the others ones I tried were really good. I hope that your bussiness of making sausage is doing well.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 12, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Now that was one nice plate of food there Joe. The one thing I did notice this time is that you shared a recipe for your chorizo that you used. I thought you weren't gonna share. I'm really glad that you did and I will definatley make this sausage for all the others ones I tried were really good. I hope that your bussiness of making sausage is doing well.


Hey thanks Mark, I Dont have any problems sharing recipes that I get from the forum and change a few things to make it my way or my bacon recipes....... The only recipe I'm not going to post is my signature kielbasa but I Do offer to send out spice packs and instructions for people who want to make it and enjoy it.....  The chorizo is spot on... Had some today I threw in some foil and threw into some hot coals... Sliced it up with some bread and a block of sharp cheddar chesse ..... It was good

Joe


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice!  I love the visual.  yum


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know how i missed this one it looks amazing what a meal you nailed it Joe


----------



## chefrob (Dec 9, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> *I don't know how i missed this one *it looks amazing what a meal you nailed it Joe




 me too...............looks great joe!


----------



## i is a moose (Dec 9, 2011)

I just drooled on myself.


----------



## roller (Dec 17, 2011)

I missed this one...That is some good looking grub...Very nice job...


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2011)

Made this dish again this past thursday at a friends house with some jalapeno cheddar kielbasa I had given them a while back and it was awesome again....... The shrimp and sausage with the penne go together well........... Sorry I didnt have more pics. I didnt bring the camera with me...

Joe


----------



## skeetermarine (Dec 18, 2011)

Shoneyboy said:


> Man ! ! that looks good .......


----------

